
The Danish Beermakers Brewing Up Work for Autistic People - bootload
https://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/2017/apr/17/the-danish-beermakers-brewing-up-work-for-autistic-people
======
chrismealy
Way back when I interviewed a two or three hundred people for software/web dev
positions, in hiring meetings I was always saying, "We're not hiring them to
do interviews, we're hiring them to write software." It really, really, really
doesn't matter if people are nervous or weird or whatever during a job
interview. OK sure "culture fit" is great if you want to work with a bunch of
bros that can chill together but good lord what a world if only chill bros are
allowed to have jobs.

~~~
jamesrcole
While I agree with the general sentiment of your comment, it comes across as
saying that only coding ability matters. (You might not have intended it to
come across that way, but it can easily be interpreted as such.) Going on that
interpretation... surely part of hiring them to write software generally (but
perhaps not necessarily always) includes things like ability to effectively
work, and communicate, with others.

~~~
fao_
That's part of good coding ability: Being able to understand the requirements
and implement them

~~~
chrismealy
Again, being good at interviews doesn't correlate with being good at
programming. It doesn't even correlate well with people skills. There are
plenty of people with great social skills in general that are bad at
interviews. Interviews are mostly terrible and weird.

------
bmelton
I'm glad that this is coming to the forefront of our collective consciousness,
and that people are working to solve what is a very real problem, and of their
own accord.

Another (stellar) example that I've recently been introduced to is Bitty &
Beau's Coffee, in Wilmington, NC.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wrzz-
sibpv0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wrzz-sibpv0)

[https://www.bittyandbeauscoffee.com/](https://www.bittyandbeauscoffee.com/)

------
garethsprice
Similar business model to ULTRA Testing, a QA firm in NY that I regularly
engage: [http://www.ultratesting.us/](http://www.ultratesting.us/)

There's a lot of talent out there that's often overlooked, good to see
companies starting to recognize this and help create opportunities.

~~~
forgotpwagain
Also similarly, there are the Skilcraft products (most famously pens) for the
US government.

[0]: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2010/04...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2010/04/17/AR2010041701297.html)

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skilcraft](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skilcraft)

------
dcre
Interesting, but I was surprised to see not a word about what they
specifically do differently to work with autistic employees.

------
tomjen3
The Danish discount retailer Fakta, also does this. They have a sign by the
entrench to my local store that mentions the particular store will be one of
them (no time horizon though).

It seems to work well in the stores that have tried it so far, but I cannot
imagine how that will work with less than nice customers.

------
contingencies
I met a guy today here in Shenzhen who is starting a factory in Western
Australia and specifically seeking autistic employees.

------
sergior
Given that beer industry funds campaigns against cannabis legalization and
that cannabis is beneficial for people with Autism I would call any efforts
like that sinister.

~~~
wtfno
Cannabis can also induce paranoia and disordered thinking, as you appear to be
demonstrating.

~~~
sergior
And beer causes death if you partake too much

~~~
cwbrandsma
Same with water. Your point?

